# Western 7.6 plow on 2009 Silverado -- help



## Demon71 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm hoping someone here can shed some light on my situation:

I have a 7.6 Western Plow with the ultramount. I use to run it on my 2003 Silverado Z71 1500 with a 5.3L engine. I only plow my own company dock area and parking lot (small area 100ft x 100ft) It worked great on my 2003… I ran with about 300-400 lbs of ballast in the bed. Well when I traded the 2003 in on my 2009 I kept the plow, wiring harness, and control joy stick, just couldn't get the mount off the truck…. 

NOW I want to put this on my 2009 Silverado Z71 1500 with 5.3L engine… and everyone at Western is telling me I can't… So I went to plowprtsdirect.com and they have the mount to put this plow on my 2009… 

But I'm concerned that I might be doing something I shouldn't if everyone is saying not too… 

The GRVW, GVFW, GVRW weights for my 2003 & 2009 are all identical, so I can't see why there would be a problem??

Any thoughts?? OR just go or it since I'm not plowing much?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You either need the ULTRAMOUNT to unimount trk side bracket or a unimount plow. The wiring CAN be done, but your better off with an ultramount setup


----------



## Demon71 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry that was a typo…. I have the ultra mount western plow… I also already bought the correct mount for the truck. I sent them the serial number from the plow and all the details etc and they gave me the correct mount bracket for the truck.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

The 2009 is a coil spring front suspension, whereas the 2003 is a torsion bar front suspension. The 2009 won't carry the weight of the plow as well as the 2003. For what you're doing, I'd install a leveling kit, such as the one in the link below, and you'll be fine.

http://www.readylift.com/products/c...y-silverado-1500-2007-2013-2wd-4wd-6-lug.html


----------



## Demon71 (Sep 22, 2014)

cubicinches;1834222 said:


> The 2009 is a coil spring front suspension, whereas the 2003 is a torsion bar front suspension. The 2009 won't carry the weight of the plow as well as the 2003. For what you're doing, I'd install a leveling kit, such as the one in the link below, and you'll be fine.
> 
> http://www.readylift.com/products/c...y-silverado-1500-2007-2013-2wd-4wd-6-lug.html


So if I add a leveling kit as you suggested I'll be ok to run the plow I have?

Should I look into a HD coil spring upgrade? or just the leveling kit is all I need to carry the extra weight?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Demon71;1834267 said:


> So if I add a leveling kit as you suggested I'll be ok to run the plow I have?
> 
> Should I look into a HD coil spring upgrade? or just the leveling kit is all I need to carry the extra weight?


Is the 7.5' Western a Pro plow (four trip springs and a shock), or a standard duty(two trip springs and no shock)? I personally think you'll be fine either way, but the Pro plow does weigh more than the standard duty plow.


----------



## Demon71 (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is the info from the plow -- 

INFO FROM PLOW: 
Western Plow 7’ - 6” STD 
#60018
#04011910856660018
Ultra Finish
Ultra Mount

I watched the video on the leveling kit you recommended, but I can't see how it will help other than raising the front end high so when the plow is on is sags a little less...


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Demon71;1834271 said:


> Here is the info from the plow --
> 
> INFO FROM PLOW:
> Western Plow 7' - 6" STD
> ...


You'll be fine with a standard duty plow and the leveling kit. That's all you'll need.


----------



## Demon71 (Sep 22, 2014)

Is the leveling kit mandatory?…. or can I run it with out as well.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Demon71;1834271 said:


> I watched the video on the leveling kit you recommended, but I can't see how it will help other than raising the front end high so when the plow is on is sags a little less...


Lift the plow without installing the leveling kit and then get back to me with your thoughts on whether the truck could use a little help with sag or not. :laughing:


----------



## Demon71 (Sep 22, 2014)

cubicinches;1834279 said:


> Lift the plow without installing the leveling kit and then get back to me with your thoughts on whether the truck could use a little help with sag or not. :laughing:


I'm guessing that means you "highly" recommend it…. After looking into the kit recommended I saw on the website its not for my application " will make the front end higher than the rear" but the list the kit to use for a level stance.

Thanks for the recommendation… I appreciate the help!


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Demon71;1834281 said:


> I'm guessing that means you "highly" recommend it…. After looking into the kit recommended I saw on the website its not for my application " will make the front end higher than the rear" but the list the kit to use for a level stance.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation… I appreciate the help!


The link I posted is for the 2.25" kit. That's the one I always use, but they do make a 1" kit as well. Either way, yes... I highly recommend using one of those leveling kits. You'll find that it helps out tremendously.


----------



## Demon71 (Sep 22, 2014)

cubicinches;1834283 said:


> The link I posted is for the 2.25" kit. That's the one I always use, but they do make a 1" kit as well. Either way, yes... I highly recommend using one of those leveling kits. You'll find that it helps out tremendously.


Cool…. Thanks again for all the info…. in the morning its time to order more parts… and since I have to go through the install of it, might as well do the 2.25" from the start… If I don't like the stance I can always add blocks to the rear… THANKS!


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Demon71;1834285 said:


> since I have to go through the install of it, might as well do the 2.25" from the start… If I don't like the stance I can always add blocks to the rear… THANKS!


I agree. Thumbs Up


----------



## Demon71 (Sep 22, 2014)

hey cubicinches,

What are your thoughts on this leveling kit from rough country versus the ready lift kit? It's cheaper cost wise and you get the rear blocks, good reviews on their site, but I have never used their stuff…

http://www.roughcountry.com/gm-leveling-lift-kit-1305.html#product_tabs_review_tabbed

Let me know if it makes a difference which brand, I just want to stay away from the plastic poly kits…


----------



## Demon71 (Sep 22, 2014)

I went with the rough country set up…. I'll let you know how it goes once the parts arrive and I can get them installed. Thanks


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Demon71;1834409 said:


> hey cubicinches,
> 
> What are your thoughts on this leveling kit from rough country versus the ready lift kit? It's cheaper cost wise and you get the rear blocks, good reviews on their site, but I have never used their stuff…
> 
> ...


I've never used one... only the Ready Lift stuff. But, judging from the pics, the front upper and lower spacers look to me like they're plastic. I guess you'll find out.


----------



## Demon71 (Sep 22, 2014)

Kit showed up today… The rear blocks are metal, the upper coil strut spacers are metal, but the lower cold strut spaces are plastic… all hardware and bolts included… all in all looks pretty good for the price of $167 delivered.


----------



## Demon71 (Sep 22, 2014)

Got the leveling kit installed… truck looks good… and my truck mounted brackets showed up for the truck as well… So before I took the time to mount them I dug out the old control harness that I took off of the 2003 truck and I can't seem to figure out how it goes on the truck. The connectors are either hiding from me or are different between the 2003 and 2009 silverado…. So do I need a new control & light harness to work with my 2009?? I've checked online and can't seem to find what I need… So I guess I need some more help


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Demon71;1863070 said:


> Got the leveling kit installed… truck looks good… and my truck mounted brackets showed up for the truck as well… So before I took the time to mount them I dug out the old control harness that I took off of the 2003 truck and I can't seem to figure out how it goes on the truck. The connectors are either hiding from me or are different between the 2003 and 2009 silverado…. So do I need a new control & light harness to work with my 2009?? I've checked online and can't seem to find what I need… So I guess I need some more help


Read this thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=127213&highlight=HB3+H11+adapter

The part numbers you need are in that thread. They're talking about a Fisher setup, but it's the same stuff for your Western.


----------



## Demon71 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks… I'll look into that!


----------

